# Inside A Secret Government Warehouse Prepped For Health Catastrophes



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds like it would be beneficial to know the physical location of one of more of these.



> Thousands of lives might someday depend on this stockpile, which holds all kinds of medical supplies that the officials would need in the wake of a terrorist attack with a chemical, biological or nuclear weapon.
> 
> The location of these warehouses is secret. How many there are is secret. (Although a former government official recently said at a public meeting that there are six.) And exactly what's in them is secret.





> What he will reveal is how much the stockpile is worth: "We currently value the inventory at a little over $7 billion."





> "If you envision, say, *a Super Walmart and stick two of those side by side and take out all the drop ceiling, that's about the same kind of space that we would occupy in one of these storage locations*," Burel says.





> The inventory includes millions of doses of vaccines against bioterrorism agents like smallpox, antivirals in case of a deadly flu pandemic, medicines used to treat radiation sickness and burns, chemical agent antidotes, wound care supplies, IV fluids and antibiotics.
> 
> I notice that one section of the warehouse is caged off and locked. Shirley Mabry, the logistics chief for the stockpile, says that's for medicines like painkillers that could be addictive, "so that there's no pilferage of those items."


Inside A Secret Government Warehouse Prepped For Health Catastrophes : Shots - Health News : NPR


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Let's think about this for a minute. They wouldn't put them out in the boonies so they have to be near major cities. If there's six LA and NY have to have one. Most likely DC and Chicago. Probably Houston too. I would guess maybe somewhere in FL for that last one? 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Let's think about this for a minute. They wouldn't put them out in the boonies so they have to be near major cities. If there's six LA and NY have to have one. Most likely DC and Chicago. Probably Houston too. I would guess maybe somewhere in FL for that last one?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


Solid deduction on your part.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

There's a small version at my house. 

Only vaccine I have though is beer, very effective against nagging wives and crying babies.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm aware of one and besides what was talked about in the article they also have 7+ figures in bodybags stored!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> I'm aware of one and besides what was talked about in the article they also have 7+ figures in bodybags stored!


Gonna need much more than that. Maybe plan B is just huge open burn pits?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sure wish I knew when they did inventory and threw out the "expired" stuff.
We can be sure they don't adhere to the "still good" guidelines, and likely throw out perfectly viable supplies.
Of course, knowing the government, they also likely incinerate it. lain:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, it would be a solid bet there is one in close proximity to the bunker complex designed to keep the government functioning during an extreme emergency.
After all, that was why FEMA was originally formed, and remains its #1 mission. The public is secondary.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, it would be a solid bet there is one in close proximity to the bunker complex designed to keep the government functioning during an extreme emergency.
> After all, that was why FEMA was originally formed, and remains its #1 mission. The public is secondary.


You would have to be more specific than that as there are multiple govt bunkers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You would have to be more specific than that as there are multiple govt bunkers.


The old Greenbrier in West Virginia has been closed. 
I do not dispute your statement, there are no doubt several others near DC. According to this mainstream report, there were over 30 secret building projects going on in 2011.

The Secret Bunker Congress That Never Used : NPR


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The old Greenbrier in West Virginia has been closed.
> I do not dispute your statement, there are no doubt several others near DC. According to this mainstream report, there were over 30 secret building projects going on in 2011.
> 
> The Secret Bunker Congress That Never Used : NPR


Don't forget about Mount Weather in Virginia, Cheyene Mountain CO, Denver Intl Airport CO, Raven Rock in PA, and Iron Mountain in MA to name a few.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Don't forget about Mount Weather in Virginia, Cheyene Mountain CO, Denver Intl Airport CO, Raven Rock in PA, and Iron Mountain in MA to name a few.


Mount Weather, hadn't thought about that one in a long time! 1974 a TWA B-727-200 crashed on Mount Weather knocking out power to their secret facility!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TWA_Flight_514

Thought some may find this interesting.

WATCH exclusive documentary: Diverted: TWA 514 | WJLA


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Every morning for a year and a half I saw Cheyene Mountain from Fort Carson.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every morning for a year and a half I saw Cheyene Mountain from Fort Carson.


When I was a tanker, Ft. Carson was a primary armor installation. I am not sure if it still is though.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Raven Rock in PA,


Been to Site R, they have a 2 man team to torque the bolts to hold the tunnels and cavern so it doesn't cave in... I want that job...

*Rancher *


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The old Greenbrier in West Virginia has been closed.
> I do not dispute your statement, there are no doubt several others near DC. According to this mainstream report, there were over 30 secret building projects going on in 2011.
> 
> The Secret Bunker Congress That Never Used : NPR


Me and Mrs Slippy took the tour of the Greenbrier Bunker. It was interesting but in that post WW 2/ Cold War kinda way.

Jerry West NBA Hall of Famer also opened a very nice steakhouse at the Greenbrier. Jerry is the guy on the NBA logo silhouette.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

all for a continuity of the Government.... not the people..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, it would be a solid bet there is one in close proximity to the bunker complex designed to keep the government functioning during an extreme emergency.
> After all, that was why FEMA was originally formed, and remains its #1 mission. The public is secondary.


The American people have been at best a secondary concern for the government for a very long time my friend.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> When I was a tanker, Ft. Carson was a primary armor installation. I am not sure if it still is though.


When I was there it was home to the 5th Infantry Division and all its associated units. I was in the 46th FA.
After about 1971, it became home to the 4th Infantry Division, and the 5th was sent to Fort Polk, and ultimately disbanded in '92.
The only thing I'm sure about Carson is it must still be cold as hell sleeping in a tent in the field in January. 'Twernt no place for a Florida boy.:vs_shocked:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In western PA stoke the abandoned coke ovens with coal and you can dispose of a lot of bodies. The again, lots of abandoned mine shafts.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I know people hear about body bags and preparations to dispose of corpses but I don't necessarily think that's anything nefarious. If there was a mass casualty incident, think Katrina on a much larger scale, they would have to do something about the bodies. Think if we had a pandemic style event, if they didn't dispose of the dead bodies then it could be a major catalyst for further death and disease. 

I also have no doubt that there are both large shelters for VIP's and other members of the government and I have no doubt there are warehouses of supplies that are meant to be distributed to the population should there be an event. The thing is there will not be enough to go around, distribution points will not be safe and thats not because they are guarded by federal agents/military/national guard, its because people are idiots and will start killing each other over a can of beans when things goes bad and they figure out there isn't enough to go around. Thats why its important to try and get your ducks in a row right now as best as you can. You need to have water, food, shelter, and a means to protect yourself, your supplies, and your family/friends. You don't want to be anywhere near a distribution point if you can avoid it.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Here in Alabama we have the Anniston Army Depot. At one time they used it to dispose of chemical weapons. There are all kind of rumors floating around about it. Anybody know anything about it?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ol'indiana, Michigan,and Virginia. to name a few but what do I know?


----------

